# Mt2 and hgh in same pin?



## squatster (Jun 14, 2018)

would there be any problem with me putting them both in the same pin?
I hate all the shots


----------



## squatster (Jun 14, 2018)

Took me 4 minutes to feel sick with the MT2
not sure if I have my math right
Ok- 
10 mg bottle of MT2
I put 3cc BA water I  it
I want 150mcg. Pr shot
So what would that be - 4 tics- 4 little lines?


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 14, 2018)

Well 3cc water would make it now
3333mcg per 1cc

Which should give you 22.2 doses
In one cc or 66.6 doses in your now mixed 
3cc

So in short, yes you are pretty close.
4.5 is what I came up with.

I wouldn’t mix it but that’s just me.
I don’t want my body thinking the hgh made
Me feel like shit


----------



## squatster (Jun 14, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> Well 3cc water would make it now
> 3333mcg per 1cc
> 
> Which should give you 22.2 doses
> ...


Thank you rajjin
Great to see you
66 doses in one bottle - that's just crazy
The stiff kicks in on me so quick.
I do my hgh and MT2 in the muscle.
When ever I do any thing in the stomach I get big bruises that look like nasty hickies


----------



## K1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Always wanted to try MT2...Not a big fan of the sick, knotting feeling though.


----------



## squatster (Jun 14, 2018)

K1 said:


> Always wanted to try MT2...Not a big fan of the sick, knotting feeling though.



Just try 100 mcg. After a meal then go to bed.
150 and above gets me a little sick


----------



## srd1 (Jun 14, 2018)

I always take peptides right before i go to sleep, had some make the injection site sore as shit but ive never gotten sick must have slept thru it or laying down alleviated the nausea


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't believe I would mix the two.


----------



## thumos (Aug 22, 2018)

I put all water based stuff together...just oil separately


----------



## ucsumma (Aug 23, 2018)

No major risk in combining except possible mismeasurement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 29, 2018)

ucsumma said:


> No major risk in combining except possible mismeasurement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wouldn't mix my HGH with anything else personally.
Too expensive and hard to come by to take any risk.


----------



## woody (Sep 1, 2018)

never took GH..i heard people take it at night time because it makes them sleepy.. i take M2 at night time before i go to sleep.. so i sleep off the side effects though.. my two cents


----------



## odin (Sep 3, 2018)

I wouldn't combine the two either. I am sure it would be fine but why risk it especially when gh is so expensive.


----------

